
Candy Japan 2017 Year in Review - Corrado
https://www.candyjapan.com/behind-the-scenes/2017-year-in-review
======
manuelmagic
Hi, I just checked your site and I noticed you are improving the UI of the web
site as I suggested you on Twitter a while ago: now there are images on the
pages “check your email for link” and “thank you” page after a subscription.
Nice!

Furthermore, about the photos you added on the home page, having good photos
of the products you are selling (like examples of older boxes) is a huge
improvement. IMHO you did the right thing having them shot professionally.
Most of your competitors already had photos of candies, and I finally
subscribed to your service mostly because I finally could see in advance
examples of what (and how many of them) I will get in the mail.

So, keep going and best of luck! Bye

P.S.: thank you for the discount code in the article :)

